# ford 9n



## kitz

Simple question maybe Is the ford 9n any good


----------



## pogobill

Sure it is, but I guess it boils down to what you want to do with it. They are tough and light, easy to work on and easy to get parts for.

The 9N was the first offering in the ford "N" range. It was introduced in 1939. As improvements were made they virtually became a different tractor and was reintroduced as the 2N in 1942. Again, over the years there were many more improvements and it was then reintroduced as the 8N in 1948. If you are looking for this sort of tractor, personally I'd go for the 8N. It has a proper coil, side distributor that is much easier to get at than the old front distributor models. Most of the later models came with headlights, a rear red marker light, and a bright rear work light.

Ferguson also made a tractor that was almost identical to the Ford "N" series, as Ferguson built them with Ford as a joint venture. Ford used Fergusons Three point hitch, and Fergusons three point hitch used the Ford tractor! I believe the deal between Ferguson and Ford was verbal, and when Edsel took over he cancelled the deal. Ferguson started building his own tractors that were basically Fords but the grill was horizontal rather than vertical, and I believe the fuel tank was separate from the engine hood, which allowed the hood to be tilted out of the way to work on the engine.... something I wish My 8N's had. 

So, depending on what you want it for, decide if it's big enough or has enough horse power. These babies were only like 27 horse power. 

I use mine for plowing snow, digging post holes and dragging a wagon or a spring harrow around. 







I have one with tracks that I use for plowing snow as well, or for skidding logs out of the bush in the winter.


----------



## kitz

Thanks for the info Pogo. Those are some very nice tractors you have there all 3 of them. I have for sale near me a 9n and a 8n the 8n is cheaper but needs a little work no big deal to fix up i love to work on this stuff. I looked on tractordata and it looks like the 8n had more horsepower is that right. I basicly would use it for driveway maintenence and maybe add a loader for odds and ends.


----------



## stephenscity

I always liked the 8N a little better mainly for the road gear if you do need to get out there.


----------



## st3gamefarm

We used our 9n for everything. period. 
It would pull a 2 bottom mouldboard pretty deep in fresh hard ground, fast enough to properly turn it. Then an 8' tandem disc, and finally a 6' all pourpose plow, as well as the 5' bushhog, and hayrake. We also used it for pulling stumps, and just about anything you would need a tractor for. It sure beat th' crap out of a Farmall Cub. 

A couple years ago I bought a newer tractor, a 2N. My BIL is still using the old 9N.
The only plus that I can see for the 8N is the brakes on the same side. Yes it has a four speed tranny, but the 2N has 6 forward gears, an' 2 reverse.


----------



## rdbrumfield

that 2n must have a sherman or howard tranny in front of the main to get the two ranges. Only problem with those is that the pto will turn half as fast in the low range. Back in the day they did this and put tillers on them that were geared for the slow pto. Howard came out with these to mate with the howard tiller.


----------



## whturner

Don't believe Edsel cancelled the handshake deal: I think I remember that was later, when Henry was no longer effectively in control of the company. There was a lawsuit which Ferguson won. 
Too bad that good faith handshake deals cannot be used these days. The lawyers and functionaries can't deal with such a concept.


----------



## st3gamefarm

rdbrumfield said:


> that 2n must have a sherman or howard tranny in front of the main to get the two ranges. Only problem with those is that the pto will turn half as fast in the low range. Back in the day they did this and put tillers on them that were geared for the slow pto. Howard came out with these to mate with the howard tiller.


 I think it's a Sherman. It works well with the "RotaVator" when in low range.
just put it in low range, and the tranny in neutral, and let the 'vator till and push the tractor along.


----------

